# South Sudan



## AWP (Dec 22, 2013)

"Well, that escalated quickly."

A speedy recovery to the wounded.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/12/2...vacuation-mission-in-south/?intcmp=latestnews



> Rebel gunfire hit a U.S. military aircraft trying to evacuate American citizens caught in a remote region of South Sudan that on Saturday became a battle ground between the country's military and renegade troops, officials said. Four U.S. service members were wounded.
> 
> "After receiving fire from the ground while approaching the site, the aircraft diverted to an airfield outside the country and aborted the mission," the statement said. "The injured troops are being treated for their wounds."
> 
> There were injuries sustained on more than one US Osprey.  So there were at least 2 aircraft that took small arms fire. 3 of these injuries were described as non life-threatening and one "serious" injury.


----------



## Brill (Dec 22, 2013)

Wrong country FF. Sudan is north of SOUTH Sudan.

Kiir (Dinka) vs Machar (Nuer)...again.

Here's the thing that gets my goat: US forces try to land at a UN camp in Bor (USEMB is in 50k (ish) south in Juba) but SECDEF wouldn't send QRF to Benghazi?

There were more eyes on the ground in Libya than South Sudan!


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 22, 2013)

What did FF get wrong in that post?


----------



## Brill (Dec 22, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> What did FF get wrong in that post?



Sudan and South Sudan are two different countries.  Just busting his chops really.


----------



## AWP (Dec 22, 2013)

lindy said:


> Sudan and South Sudan are two different countries.  Just busting his chops really.



Um, its in Africa and Africa has black people and us 'Mericans don't worry so much about the black people so your criticism of my misnamed country falls flat. Also, I am very smarter and cannot be expected to know everything all of the time when knowing a metric shit-ton most of the time is gooder enough. Lastly to refute your inane post I offer this which effectively ends any argument because how can you argue with the sentiment expressed herein?

YOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brill (Dec 22, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Um, its in Africa and Africa has black people and us 'Mericans don't worry so much about the black people so your criticism of my misnamed country falls flat.



Justine Sacco would fully agree (based on her Twitter post).


----------



## pardus (Dec 22, 2013)

Well Im glad they are making the most of their new found freedom. 

Africa Wins Again!


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 22, 2013)

lindy said:


> Just busting his _chops_ really.


Huh?


----------



## Brill (Dec 22, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Huh?



Common expression?


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 22, 2013)

lindy said:


> Common expression?


I know..just messing with you!


----------



## AWP (Dec 22, 2013)

This thread's become a trainwreck, probably not unlike our FP in any of the Sudans....


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 22, 2013)

More fun.  

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...-oil-fields-under-rebel-threat-in-south-sudan



> On Saturday, a key army commander in control of Unity state -- one of the most important petroleum regions -- defected to join the rebel forces of Riek Machar, the fugitive former vice president.
> 
> Army spokesman Philip Aguer insists that troops loyal to President Salva Kiir remain in control of Unity state -- including the oil fields -- and that it is only the state capital Bentiu that has fallen.





> Oil companies have already been evacuating workers.
> 
> Chinese state oil company China National Petroleum Corp (CNPC) has confirmed it is pulling out its staff.
> 
> Hundreds of foreign oil workers, including nationals from China and Pakistan, have been queuing at Juba's airport waiting for the first flight out, meaning production is at best hugely curtailed.


----------



## Brill (Dec 22, 2013)

^^^
Press reports Unity is now rebel controlled as is Jonglei was on 19th.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/19/south-sudan-rebels-bor-jonglei-military


----------



## pardus (Dec 23, 2013)

I wonder if I can get a job there...


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 23, 2013)

lindy said:


> ^^^
> Press reports Unity is now rebel controlled as is Jonglei was on 19th.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/19/south-sudan-rebels-bor-jonglei-military


One group of incompetent crooks replaces another group of incompetent crooks.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 24, 2013)

This really sucks.

http://www.militarytimes.com/articl...-injured-S-Sudan-transferred-hospital-Germany


----------



## JHD (Dec 25, 2013)

SOWT said:


> This really sucks.
> 
> http://www.militarytimes.com/articl...-injured-S-Sudan-transferred-hospital-Germany



Prayers for their speedy recovery.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 25, 2013)

Has anyone heard any more news about Marines going into South Sudan?

I know, I sound like a cranky old pacifist, but I'm trying to figure out what there is in South Sudan that's worth the life of a single American Marine. :wall:

When I was younger, I was always eager to "go to war".  Now, when there is talk of using our military for things like this, I think "Is this worth the life of my son?"


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 25, 2013)

0699 said:


> Has anyone heard any more news about Marines going into South Sudan?
> 
> I know, I sound like a cranky old pacifist, but I'm trying to figure out what there is in South Sudan that's worth the life of a single American Marine. :wall:
> 
> When I was younger, I was always eager to "go to war".  Now, when there is talk of using our military for things like this, I think "Is this worth the life of my son?"


1st ID  was id'd as a source unit.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 26, 2013)

The only thing there I could think of would be Americans needing evacuation. Aside from that, nothing comes to mind.


----------



## pardus (Dec 26, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> The only thing there I could think of would be Americans needing evacuation. Aside from that, nothing comes to mind.



Agreed, the Chinese run the oil there so they should do it.

That is of course against my view of needing a presence in the region to counter Chinese influence and prevent the spread of militant Islam etc...
I'm a conflicted guy!


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll be honest, I'd love to see a Chinese effort outside of China to quell the militant spread of Islam. Nobody is going to attempt to haul them in to an international court on war crimes and human rights abuses, and they know it. Genocide is easy when you know you won't pay the consequences. 

However, the Chinese are shrewd enough to know that their business interests would suffer mightily as a result of full extermination. It would be interesting to see how China protects its interests should Sudan express an interest in taking advantage of South Sudan's unrest.


----------

